# Please can you advise? choice of concert...



## Claire (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi guys, hoping you can help me out perhaps....

I have to say first off that I know very little about classical music. I've listened to a fair bit of the more well know stuff and enjoyed *nearly* all of it, but certainly don't have an educated ear! I'd definitely like to hear more though.

So it's partly for my own good too that I thought I'd like to get tickets for a classical concert for my boyfriend for christmas. All I've got to go on is that he's also never been to one before, but he'd like to; and he loves the score to the Lord of the Rings, particularly a track he says is called the Prelude (which, helpfully, I can't find on any of the CDs I've looked at! )

If any of you could give me any suggestions of what to look out for, I'd really appreciate it. I live near Cambridge and Peterborough, but could get to London easily enough - if you could suggest a particular concert, that would be even better!

I'd be very grateful for any help and suggestions...


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2006)

Addition to the above (in case it helps) - i think the track he was on about was the Prologue to the Fellowship of the Ring, which is on the the 3 cd set...


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I suppose I'd better keep looking for somewhere that people who don't already know can go to find out more about classical music. Friendly lot aren't you? I know your community is small but I don't think i've ever seen another forum with so many unanswered threads.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Claire*

There aren't many UK posters here.

Sorry can't help with any concerts involving material from Fellowship of the Rings. That's far too specialised

I can only suggest you try the London Symphony Orchestra website:

​http://www.lso.co.uk/whatson/lso/

I'd go for the Mozart Piano Concerto one on 6 or 7 January.

If this doesn't suit, try Google for "classical concerts in London".

Topaz


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Topaz - it's OK, I wasn't really looking for stuff from the soundtrack, just gave that as the only guidance I've got on the sort of thing he'd like. I've had a quick look at the LSO site, may well go for the Mozart one although it looks like the tickets have sold pretty well already. Thanks for the tip, at least I now have something to go on, if I can't get tickets there.


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Film scores like 'Lord of the Rings' are of the 'Epic' variety. Ralph Vaughan Williams 'The Lark Ascending' would probably interest you. Gustav Holst's 'The Planets' is excellent for a first concert!


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Claire:*

Here's a nice one:

http://www.rpo.co.uk/c_t_rpo_season_detail.asp?ConcertID=861

29 Dec 2006, Royal Philharminic Orchestra at the Barbican Centre, London:

Beethoven's Ninth Symphony and the Emperor Piano Concerto.​Things don't get much better than this. These two pieces are extremely good. I reckon the tickets could be sold out, but it might be worth a try.

The two websites I've given are very good ones, so just keep an eye on them and book early.

Topaz


----------



## Gatton (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with Topaz. If he likes Howard Shore's themes for LOTR he should like Beethoven. And the two works mentioned are two of Beethoven's greatest with lots of memorable themes and exciting moments.


----------

